# Buon Vino Mini Jet Filter (Small filter press)



## NobleMetalWorks (Dec 16, 2012)

I purchased a filter press awhile back, but if I had known this as a possible option, I may have tried this out before spending the money on what I have currently.

However, I am not sure this would work for our applications. Has anyone used this type of unit, or the larger ones under the same name? It seems like it might hold up if cleaned properly after each use, but I don't know enough about these types of filter presses, to know if it would be a viable option.

Here is the unit for sale

http://www.amazon.com/Buon-Vino-Mini-Jet-Filter/dp/B0064OG4PQ

Here is a youtube video of someone explaining the filter press

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J2IuAeri2I[/youtube]

This might be an option for people who would like to use a small filter press, but don't want to spend 10k on a small lab filter press.

Scott


----------

